# WPVI 6 ABC Philadelphia now doing Local News Studio segments in HD



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Started Monday.


Of course, this makes the NTSC presentation look better as well, 

They say HD Chopper and HD Graphics as well.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's real hard to go back to watching news in SD after watching in HD for awhile.


----------

